# Obama campaign slogan mercilessly mocked



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

April 30, 2012: President Barack Obama speaks in Washington. (AP)
President Obama's campaign slogan is enduring a round of mockery, as Republican groups try to undercut the president's reelection bid rollout ahead of his first scheduled campaign rallies this weekend. 
The Obama campaign released a lengthy web video on Monday under the title, "Forward." Perhaps not as catchy as the "hope and change" mantra of 2008, the slogan was mocked on Wednesday by presumptive GOP nominee Mitt Romney. 
"Forward is his new slogan, and it's like, forward, what -- over the cliff?" Romney reportedly told donors. 
Making the obvious retort, conservative political action committee American Crossroads released a new video Thursday titled, "*Backwards*."

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/05/03/obama-campaign-slogan-mercilessly-mocked/?intcmp=obinsite#ixzz1vgrkPrmD​


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Forward with his plans to ruin this Country.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)




----------

